# Reheating Croquettes



## speziak (Oct 11, 2014)

I"m having 35 people over today and don't want to be frying while they're here.  I"ve made many croquettes (potato, curry, ham) and would like to fry them about 4 hours prior to the party to keep the smell out of the kitchen.

What to do next?  Cool, refrigerate, oven?

Will the reheated results be acceptable?

Thanks!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Form them, bread them, freeze them.  Then flash fry to blonde, fridge, then finish cooking in the oven.

Edit:  I didn't see this was today.  You won't have time to freeze so I'd do them like you're thinking.  It might be OK if you just fry them to blonde, fridge, then finish them in the oven.


----------



## speziak (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Kuan!

I think your method sounds perfect and I'll do this for the next time.  My method did work well, no pressure and they were still nice and crispy. 

Thanks for your response!

Speziak


----------

